# Fun Picture.



## Dickyboy

The crew at Poole RNLI thought their mechanic was barking mad when he decided to upcycle these old yellow wellies.....(==D)


----------



## Barrie Youde

Vg!!!


----------



## 6639

now..the question is...........would it be smellier as a pet than a real dog, lol.........love it. neil.


----------



## Dartskipper

Will they name it after the dog in "The Perishers" in the Daily Mirror?(==D)

Roy.


----------

